# Setting up air compressor from scratch



## Dave76 (May 3, 2016)

Hi guys. I recently got my hands on a portable 70lt air tank. No pump no motor. A quick check on Ebay and I got me a 375L Twin Cylinder air compressor pump suitable for 3HP 12 CFM max.11bar. After that came the Electrical motor single-phase 240v 2.2kw 3PH 24mm shaft. (Ref photos)
Now top of tank has 3 openings, 1 separate and the other 2 on a T fitting. (Ref photo)
So, from pump to single opening in tank with a piece of copper. Now not sure where pressure switches and check valves and gauges and regulators and anything else. And yes there is a drain plug underneath. Anyone care to explain to me the basic parts and their location on this unit????
Attached: 20200308_071014_1583612082938.jpg (143.2 KB) 20200308_071301_1583612109999.jpg (136.6 KB) 20200308_070554_1583612142409.jpg (101.6 KB) 20200308_071352_1583612162159.jpg (140.8 KB)


----------

